# [Premiere Pro]Geschwindigkeit einer Sequenz fließend verändern



## Baam (12. Juni 2005)

Hi!
Ist es möglich in Adobe Premiere Pro eine 'flüssige' Veränderung der Geschwindigkeit zu realisieren ? Ich habe schon ein bisschen ausprobiert aber nichts gefunden.
Lg


----------



## MasterofSLK (12. Juni 2005)

Welche Version hast du denn Premiere Pro 1.5?

MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2005)

Eine sogenannte SpeedRamp gibt es bei PPro nicht. Leider.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (13. Juni 2005)

Du kannst es nur mit Plugins wie Twixtor oder Retimer machen, die aber ziemlich teuer sind...


----------

